# Shifter won't move to the right has trouble getting in reverse



## Thatwhitecruze (Jan 7, 2018)

Hi, new to the forum. I just replaced my flywheel using the Mt removal diy on here. After getting it back together, it starts and works from 1 to 4, but the shifter won't move to the right, and it's a little difficult to find reverse almost like something isn't lined up. Can someone give me some advice? Btw 2013 1.8 manual ls cruze


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Thatwhitecruze said:


> Hi, new to the forum. I just replaced my flywheel using the Mt removal diy on here. After getting it back together, it starts and works from 1 to 4, but the shifter won't move to the right, and it's a little difficult to find reverse almost like something isn't lined up. Can someone give me some advice? Btw 2013 1.8 manual ls cruze


Shift cables need to be aligned, or the lockout thing is possibly pressed in.

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-gen1-1-4l-turbo/18217-what-piece-if-eco-6mt-trans.html


----------



## Thatwhitecruze (Jan 7, 2018)

You rock man! Lockout piece was it


----------

